

Walled Garden 2.0 - kudwitt

Did Amazon, with the release of Kindle Fire, just raise the stakes for the requirements of a walled garden that Apple, Google and Facebook will try to match?
"Machine Learning. Finally, Silk leverages the collaborative filtering techniques and machine learning algorithms Amazon has built over the last 15 years to power features such as “customers who bought this also bought…” As Silk serves up millions of page views every day, it learns more about the individual sites it renders and where users go next. By observing the aggregate traffic patterns on various web sites, it refines its heuristics, allowing for accurate predictions of the next page request. For example, Silk might observe that 85 percent of visitors to a leading news site next click on that site’s top headline. With that knowledge, EC2 and Silk together make intelligent decisions about pre-pushing content to the Kindle Fire. As a result, the next page a Kindle Fire customer is likely to visit will already be available locally in the device cache, enabling instant rendering to the screen."
======
snoreloud
For those who remember the original AOL fat client, AOL 2.0 would have worked
as a title for this post too.

~~~
kwarnock
I'll wait for the Facebook laptop.

